# Do you sleep with socks or no socks?



## jiny (Mar 19, 2016)

I usually sleep with no socks because it feels better like that. If I wear socks under my blanket, my feet get hot easily.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 19, 2016)

I am never sockless. I wear socks 24/7 except for when I shower.
I usually sleep in two pairs of socks. One regular pair and one pair of extra thick heavy ones over them.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 19, 2016)

I hate socks so much ugh


----------



## Seren (Mar 19, 2016)

what kind of heathen sleeps with socks on

socks are just torture devices made for feet


----------



## radioloves (Mar 19, 2016)

I sleep with no socks on, I find it hard to keep my socks on all day and usually have them on if I'm attending class and just outside shopping etcetera. Socks off right when I get home! weeee


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 19, 2016)

If it's really cold I will but usually I'll wake up with them off because I guess I take them off in my sleep or something?


----------



## graceroxx (Mar 19, 2016)

try having poor circulation/raynaud's disease.
i have to wear socks to bed, otherwise my toes will get really cold and turn purple.


----------



## riummi (Mar 19, 2016)

only with socks if im freezing


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 19, 2016)

I never sleep with socks on, since if I get too hot while I'm asleep, I'll wake up and not fall back asleep.  In general, I usually dislike wearing socks at all since they make my feet too hot, and I'll try to only wear them when I wear shoes.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Mar 19, 2016)

Usually with no socks, they aren't very comfy sleeping in. The only time I wear socks is sometimes in the winter if my feet get really cold and I can't sleep. My feet don't get hot that often, they sometimes even feel a bit cold in the summer, but not like super cold to wear socks or anything lol


----------



## Romaki (Mar 19, 2016)

Without them, with sounds so uncomfortable. ;-;


----------



## piichinu (Mar 19, 2016)

No socks. Sleeping with socks can cause fungus


----------



## Oblivia (Mar 19, 2016)

I do, actually!  I'm obsessed with the fluffy variety from Karen Neuburger and will always change into a pair before bed.  I sleep a lot better when my feet are nice and warm, though when sleeping is the only time I really prefer wearing socks.  I'm all about flats or sandals as my normal foot attire.


----------



## Peter (Mar 19, 2016)

No socks; I have a pretty thick blanket on my bed though, but I can't imagine it to be comfortable wearing socks in bed


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 19, 2016)

I like for my feet to be naked.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 19, 2016)

What kind of a question is that? There's enough sweat dribbling out of people's toes as it is.


----------



## Zane (Mar 19, 2016)

only in the winter so i can pretend they're keeping my feet warm


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 19, 2016)

Depends on my mood, I usually sleep without them though.


----------



## Llust (Mar 19, 2016)

people who sleep with socks on are not to be trusted


----------



## Red Cat (Mar 19, 2016)

No. I don't wear socks or a shirt for that matter. I have blankets to cover myself up.


----------



## MintySky (Mar 19, 2016)

I sleep with no socks because my feet will get hot very easily. Either way I never wear socks, only for school or if i'm wearing sneakers.


----------



## Chrystina (Mar 19, 2016)

graceroxx said:


> try having poor circulation/raynaud's disease.
> i have to wear socks to bed, otherwise my toes will get really cold and turn purple.



i have this actually. it sucks. :c
so yeah, i wear layers of socks to bed.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 19, 2016)

I have never slept with socks on unless I was in a car or bus.


----------



## meowlerrz (Mar 19, 2016)

No socks. I can have them on all day to keep my feet warm even under blankets but as soon as I'm ready to sleep they have to come off. My feet are what I stick out to cool off in the middle of the night so if they're covered I would kick them off anyway


----------



## Soigne (Mar 19, 2016)

No socks, even in the middle of winter. I can't stand it :c


----------



## Jay363 (Mar 19, 2016)

I don't know about anyone else, but socks always make me feel so uncomfortable and claustrophobic. Maybe that's just me though lol


----------



## *Facade* (Mar 19, 2016)

I seriously have a hard time wearing socks in general around the house, unless I get cold. The feeling on my feet feels like it's somewhat suffocating them, as well as tend to make me itch since I'm allergic a bit to certain fabrics. When I go to sleep, I *must* have my socks off, it's mandatory lol I tried actually sleeping with socks on on several occasions only to have them end up tossed aside onto the floor due to irritability.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jay363 said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but socks always make me feel so uncomfortable and claustrophobic. Maybe that's just me though lol



Nope. Not just you lol I can't stand the feeling of having socks on.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 19, 2016)

I sleep with no socks because I like my feet not being covered up and it feels good.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 19, 2016)

I usually don't sleep with socks on but sometimes I will if I forget to take them off. It doesn't bother me to sleep in them since I have poor circulation and my feet are always pretty cold. Luckily I sleep next to my boyfriend pretty much every night and he's like a space heater so I don't have to worry about being cold too often


----------



## Locket (Mar 19, 2016)

I can't sleep with socks on for some reason. Just can't fall asleep until they are off.

I wear them throughout the day though. It's like feet warmers for me


----------



## boujee (Mar 19, 2016)

cold- socks 
hot- socks 

but I mostly wear slippers


----------



## px41 (Mar 19, 2016)

I never wear socks in my house unless I'm feeling bad. In which I'll wear them and feel better for some reason. It's like a constant, day-long hug. Otherwise, they can put a sock in it and lay in my drawer for the next day.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 19, 2016)

My feet get cold easy, so I tend to wear them when I sleep unless it's really hot.


----------



## padfoot6 (Mar 19, 2016)

I've never liked wearing socks, even going out and stuff. It'd be so hard for me to sleep in them. I don't think I ever have, actually.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 20, 2016)

I don't really like socks because they are too constricting. If they get cold at night, I just put another blanket on top of my legs.


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 20, 2016)

I never wear socks to bed, unless its extremely cold in winter but usually after awhile in bed it gets hots with the heater on so I take them off.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 20, 2016)

I sleep with socks on because I know that if I wake up early the next morning, I'll regret it since it gets so cold.


----------



## santoyo.bay (Mar 20, 2016)

No socks!!! Its so hot were I live and every time I do they end up falling off.


----------



## wassop (Mar 20, 2016)

i used to sleep with socks and oh boy was i wrong


----------



## oath2order (Mar 20, 2016)

People who sleep wearing socks are serial killers


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 20, 2016)

Even when it's cold I can't stand wearing socks to bed.  My feet get too hot and uncomfortable, and even when I walker up at night I don't usually know what's bothering me, so it results in just a terrible nights' sleep.


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Mar 20, 2016)

No socks! 
My feet need air after being in socks all day!


----------



## himeki (Mar 20, 2016)

oh god no socks i hate socks socks are really uncomfortable and just ugh in general


----------



## Vickie (Mar 20, 2016)

♥_ no socks, definitely
my feet will sweat like crazy if i were to wear socks!
and i feel weird wearing them to sleep! _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 20, 2016)

no socks. sleeping with socks is one of the most gross things ever and i would not do it unless i was seriously about to freeze to death. like, when do you people who sleep with socks take clean ones???? in the morning??? before you go to bed??? do you change socks several times in one day??? i don't get it


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 20, 2016)

Even if I fall asleep with socks on, I end up sleeping with no socks.


----------



## piske (Mar 20, 2016)

No socks. If my feet are cold I'll start to sleep with them on but I always end up kicking them off


----------



## ellarella (Mar 20, 2016)

I wear socks all day every day. No one but me has seen my feet for a decade.


----------



## meowduck (Mar 20, 2016)

Sleeping with socks feels weird and when i try, i end up losing them cx


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 20, 2016)

i dont sleep with socks on. they just kinda feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Chrystina (Mar 20, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> no socks. sleeping with socks is one of the most gross things ever and i would not do it unless i was seriously about to freeze to death. like, when do you people who sleep with socks take clean ones???? in the morning??? before you go to bed??? do you change socks several times in one day??? i don't get it



or if you were to have Raynaud's disease, like I quoted earlier 
sucks to see  the amount of people who are stating its gross
for some people it's just what we have to do to keep blood circulating correctly. 
I change socks before I go to sleep, after I wake up and once more throughout the day like after work.

edit: also, sorry, wasn't trying to sound rude :c


----------



## cornimer (Mar 20, 2016)

No, when I sleep with socks on my feet get itchy and then I can't sleep.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 20, 2016)

I wear socks everyday, and I think they are comfy. So I do wear them to bed. I just don't like going barefoot.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2016)

without.. what people sleep with socks? ew


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 20, 2016)

socks are permanently attached to my feet p much

nosocks just feels weird


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 20, 2016)

I legit cant sleep with socks on. They make me unconformable and then I cant put my cold feet on my bb's legs and make him cold. -w-


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 20, 2016)

mimichankun said:


> Americans do



What? A lot of us Americans in this thread have said that we _don't_ wear socks to bed. LOL


----------



## Chris (Mar 20, 2016)

I have poor circulation and still find sleeping in socks icky. I'd rather have a hot water bottle under my feet or an extra blanket than socks. Bed (and shower) is the only time my feet get any air! I even wore two pairs of socks (one thermal) when outside today - didn't need a jacket though!


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 20, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> What? A lot of us Americans in this thread have said that we _don't_ wear socks to bed. LOL



It's Izzy, what do you expect lol


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 20, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> It's Izzy, what do you expect lol



Is it, really?


----------



## Saylor (Mar 20, 2016)

Sometimes if it's really cold I'll go to bed with my socks on, but they always end up off my feet by the time I wake up. I don't like the feeling of them while I'm sleeping for some reason and I always dress as lightly as possible when I go to bed, so if I get cold I just cover myself in lots of blankets instead for warmth.


----------



## Megan. (Mar 20, 2016)

I get too warm if I wear socks in bed. I usually end up taking them off if I do.


----------



## Chibiusa (Mar 20, 2016)

I overheat extremely easily so I could never even attempt to wear socks to sleep.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm curious to know what temperature you all keep your house at if you honestly get that hot.


----------



## Chibiusa (Mar 20, 2016)

Mariah said:


> I'm curious to know what temperature you all keep your house at if you honestly get that hot.



House temperature doesn't necessarily have anything to do with it. Bodies will regulate temperature as they please - or it could be related to certain health issues. My house is usually on at around 71-74 degrees. I also have both a ceiling fan and air purifier/fan thing in my room always going at max levels.


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 20, 2016)

Mariah said:


> I am never sockless. I wear socks 24/7 except for when I shower.


^ This. I absolutely hate being barefoot.


----------



## pandapples (Mar 20, 2016)

No socks. I usually take my socks off right away when I get home. I like my feet to be free


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 20, 2016)

No socks. My entire body overheats if I keep socks on.


----------



## amakurt (Mar 20, 2016)

i want to go with no socks, but whenever i do i always end up spending an hour messing with my toenails. such a disgusting habit i can't seem to get rid of


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 21, 2016)

no I don't, it's usually too warm here to wear socks (even in the winter) there may be a few nights that get chilly so I might wear them on those rare occasions


----------



## hulaburger (Mar 21, 2016)

no socks. ))


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 21, 2016)

I am most often bare foot and if I ever go to sleep with socks on it makes my feet sweat too much which is nasty. My boyfriend takes his socks off in bed, because he wears them into the bed and slips them off under the covers and I wake up with socks rubbing against me and it's the grossest thing ever. =[


----------



## Javocado (Mar 21, 2016)

I sleep with socks on but I *always* wake up missing one and get real heated.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 21, 2016)

no socks.
if I sleep with socks on I'll wake up to smelly, sweaty feet with the veins popped out so my feet will look and smell disgusting.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

i dont sleep with socks although i should probably start because ive noticed that my feet are always cold even when covered by my blanket!


----------



## FleuraBelle (Mar 21, 2016)

No socks. It's just weird sleeping in them. Plus it gets me hot so no. But sometimes in winter I wear socks while sleeping.


----------



## Derpykat (Mar 21, 2016)

_I wear socks when friends or family are sleeping over, but always no socks when I'm on my own._


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 22, 2016)

You guys need to learn from Mira




It's quite the exclusive club.


----------



## sakuracrossing (Mar 22, 2016)

I feel DISGUSTING without socks. I don't know why and it doesn't make sense but I have to wear socks.
Obviously not in the shower...and I can wear flip flops or sandals without socks... 

But any time I am at home I have to have socks on my feet or else it feels weird and I am so uncomfortable.
>.<


----------



## Hai (Mar 22, 2016)

I can't sleep with socks on. If I try to, I kick them off in my sleep and they lay somewhere in the general direction of my bed when I wake up  ^^'


----------



## wolfie1 (Mar 22, 2016)

I used to sleep with no socks on because it's kind of uncomfortable, but ever since I moved the new house is cold as f so I need socks on when I'm sleeping.


----------



## derezzed (Mar 22, 2016)

I prefer no socks, even though my feet always poke out under the blanket, lol.
I've just grown accustomed to sleeping barefoot, so it feels a bit awkward if I wear socks and go to sleep like that.


----------



## Fenix (Mar 23, 2016)

I sleep with socks because my feet, as well as my hands, are always cold asf so I really think I need it to survive, lol.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 23, 2016)

Unless my feet are literally freezing, no. It just feels weird and not as comfortable.


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 23, 2016)

The thought of sleeping with socks on makes me claustrophobic. If I sleep with socks on, it must mean that it's a really cold night.


----------



## tae (Mar 23, 2016)

i usually go to bed without socks on, but on the rare occasion i fall asleep with socks on, i wake up with them buried somewhere deep in my duvet because i kicked them off sometime during my sleep.


----------



## Kaelum (Mar 23, 2016)

Whenever I go to sleep with my socks on....... I wake up in the middle of the night because my feet feel too dry and hot. I kind of somehow manage to pull them off with just my feet alone, and then I......... lose the socks for a week or so because I can't find them.
Alas.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 23, 2016)

No socks. If my feet get cold, I have a blanket for that, I need wiggle room for my toes!


----------



## Lumira (Mar 23, 2016)

definitely no socks. every time i wear socks to bed they always somehow end up lost in the blankets.


----------



## Brobasaur (Mar 24, 2016)

I sleep with socks on. Im not an animal.


----------



## Pearls (Mar 24, 2016)

i hate socks. i never wear socks unless i have shoes on


----------



## Dy1an (Mar 24, 2016)

No socks.


----------



## AkaneDeath (Mar 24, 2016)

No socks. My feet feel strangled with socks on. They need to be free. xD


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 24, 2016)

What do I look like some sort of goddamn heathen?


----------



## LilyACNL (Mar 24, 2016)

I NEVER wear socks to sleep, of course I've tried when it was cold, but my body naturally has the instinct to take them off with my toes xD The only time I sleep with something covering my feet is when I'm wearing my onesie (don't judge, onesies are comfy af heheh)


----------



## MishMeesh (Mar 24, 2016)

I always find answers to this questions hilarious, it's such an oddly polarizing question. Socks are cute, socks are comfy. Socks keep my feet warm. If my feet are cold, I'll wear socks to bed. Makes my feet all cozy. I hate having even remotely cold feet, so I'm usually wearing socks or slippers at most times. But if it's hot, I won't wear them to bed. I have socks that I only use for sleeping. They're fluffy and not too tight.


----------



## Fantasyrick (Mar 25, 2016)

I honestly don't like wearing socks anywhere but I don't wanna look weird when I go out so I wear them anyway.But I never wear them to bed.


----------



## Squidward (Mar 28, 2016)

Even if I fall asleep in socks by accident, I'm going to wake up at some point to take them off.


----------

